
Proposer and Supporter of the “Snooper's Charter” Will Be Prime Minister - CarolineW
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-36768148
======
CarolineW
From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draft_Communications_Data_Bill](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draft_Communications_Data_Bill)

    
    
        The Draft Communications Data Bill (nicknamed
        the Snoopers' Charter or Snooper's Charter) is
        draft legislation proposed by Home Secretary
        Theresa May in the United Kingdom which would
        require Internet service providers and mobile
        phone companies to maintain records of each
        user's internet browsing activity (including
        social media), email correspondence, voice
        calls, internet gaming, and mobile phone
        messaging services and store the records for
        12 months.

